# ace buckeyes qualifier may 18th



## 12ptsteve (Apr 30, 2013)

i talked with ken mosley (asa state rep) and our may 18th shoot" WILL" definatly be an asa qualifier.we could get it together in time for our first shoot but its ON now. SEE YOU THEN. REGISTRATION IS AT ACE HARDWARE BETWEEN 8:00-2:30


----------



## BOTTEMLINE (Apr 30, 2013)

*Smoke*

I got something for that range had a driver breakdown  from to much shooting and the deceiving shots didnt help either but ranges like that makes all others easy..All that did was p... me off and now its going to get nasty.


----------



## alligood729 (Apr 30, 2013)

BOTTEMLINE said:


> I got something for that range had a driver breakdown  from to much shooting and the deceiving shots didnt help either but ranges like that makes all others easy..All that did was p... me off and now its going to get nasty.



blah blah blah.......


----------



## oldgeez (Apr 30, 2013)

what is a "driver" breakdown??


----------



## alligood729 (May 1, 2013)

oldgeez said:


> what is a "driver" breakdown??



I think he means it was the Indian, not the bow....lol


----------



## 12ptsteve (May 1, 2013)

i know it wasnt the pit crew


----------



## oldgeez (May 1, 2013)

it usually is, lol!!


----------



## 12ptsteve (May 6, 2013)

If you have not already qualified to shoot the asa state championship, you have another chance may 18th at ace buckeyes for info call steve at (770)464-3354


----------



## Cnix (May 6, 2013)

What if you re not a ASA member can you sign up at the shoot to become one? And if you do qualify can you just sign up at the state shoot?


----------



## Kris87 (May 6, 2013)

Cnix said:


> What if you re not a ASA member can you sign up at the shoot to become one? And if you do qualify can you just sign up at the state shoot?



You should be able to sign up to become an ASA member at the qualifier.  Steve could confirm.


----------



## EagleEye3D (May 7, 2013)

You can sign up last minute at state shoot if youd like.but you should be able to sign up with Steve at Ace as well. Think memership is like $30.00


----------



## BowanaLee (May 12, 2013)

Sounds like a plan to me. 
Maybe we can get to see what a "B"EATDOWN looks like while were there ?


----------



## oldgeez (May 12, 2013)

in order for a beatdown to take place, don't the proposed beatdownees have to be in the same class???  just askin'????


----------



## 12ptsteve (May 13, 2013)

We have asa memberships available at ace and you have to be a member to shoot the state shoot


----------



## 12ptsteve (May 13, 2013)

We will be setting the range wensday and thursday evening. Hope to see all of you thier.


----------



## BlackArcher (May 13, 2013)

ACE!! Yall got to do better than Last time...I am about to give you guys one more chance to get it right..
Water on the course...!!!
Fix the Sign up instead of having peeps drive past the shoot and double back..
Set up a decent ASA regulation course that encourages archer repeat participation instead of that sadistic arrow loosing stuff of the previous

"Yes!! i said it...  Don't Hate me,  Hate Freedom of Speech"  Spanka
__________________


----------



## DanielHunter (May 13, 2013)

i think im gonna try to make the trip down.


----------



## TattooedBowHunter (May 14, 2013)

I'm going for sure


----------



## Dyrewulf (May 15, 2013)

alligood729 said:


> I think he means it was the Indian, not the bow....lol


Whenever that happens to me, I blame the nut behind the grip...


----------



## 12ptsteve (May 15, 2013)

see you guys this saturday at the qualifier. and e i will set it easy for you known 35 shooters this time. registration is still at ace and turn in your scores at the shoot. if you placed at the last shoot pick up your $$$$$$ at ace when you register. i will have some water for you this time big guy so you can wipe the tears. THIS IS AN ASA STATE QUALIFIER. see you saturday


----------



## 12ptsteve (May 15, 2013)

plaques will be awarded at our next shoot june 15th or can be mailed out if needed. if all competetors are finished in your class you can pick up your money winnings the day of the shoot


----------



## BlackArcher (May 15, 2013)

LoL: Ok ½ Pintâ€¦ No More Smack For Youâ€¦   See You in K35!!  Thank You Sir...

"Nothing... I Got Nothing"  Spanka


----------



## 12ptsteve (May 15, 2013)

How did you loose some arrows last time e? Did you leave your range finder at home? SEE YOU SATURDAY MY BROTHER


----------



## Kris87 (May 15, 2013)

I had plans on making it, but wife is on call Saturday, and little boy has a birthday party I gotta take him to right smack in the middle of the day.  Oh well.  Y'all shoot it up for me.


----------



## 12ptsteve (May 16, 2013)

kenneth set 14 targets last night and i will finish the rest tonight. see you saturday


----------



## 12ptsteve (May 16, 2013)

bump... who's coming?


----------



## oldgeez (May 16, 2013)

i wish i could, but the state target is in loganville this year...gotta go.  bow turned waaaay down, skinny arrows, little biddy peep.  may stop by on the way home to see the bo.wanna put it on the spanka AGAIN, lol!!>>>>>>


----------



## 12ptsteve (May 16, 2013)

you do not have to be an asa member to shoot this event. you can still shoot the tournament or shoot a fun round for practice. see you in two days.


----------



## BowanaLee (May 16, 2013)

Its on like donkey kong, Jack !


----------



## 12ptsteve (May 17, 2013)

ezra i have some sub 30 white stake shots just for you. but make make no mistake you better wear your air jordans and your big boy panties so you can pump it up. see you about 10ish


----------



## BOTTEMLINE (May 17, 2013)

He needs to change the batteries in that rangefinder if he missed 2 targets ...Or hes got a bad case of TARGET PANIC ahhh...


----------



## 12ptsteve (May 18, 2013)

its not raining this morning as of 8:00 on the radar looks like it is going to go south of us. hope to see you here. bring your boots and come on.


----------



## BlackArcher (May 18, 2013)

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=753821
Follow the Link:..
Send me a private Message as to what team you are on 
Detail what class you are shooting...   
Max 5 per Team..
1 participant per class 
Minimum 3 per team 
3 members must compete in the same tournament in order for your points to count as a team

5 points for 1st.
4 points for 2nd.
3 points for 3rd.
2 points for 4th
1 point for 5th

Bonus: add two point to original points for placing 1st, 2nd,  3rd, 4th or 5th  at the State Shoot..

I will run a spread sheet as to the standings scores etc.
Please designate a score/record keeper from each team. 
His responsibility is to submit to me by pm the placement of his team members so I can record and Post
In addition the score keeper will verify the submittables of the other teams to ensure score accuracy.

Kick Off set for RBO.. 05/19/13

Rep your Team...


----------



## 12ptsteve (May 18, 2013)

E i dont know if you were scared of the rain or you bringing me out of retirement, but because of the fact that it did not rain a drop i thin you were just scared.thanks to everyone that came out to shoot today and were not scared like e ....lol. If you could not make it today you missed a great course. I will post scores on monday. Thanks again


----------



## hound dog (May 18, 2013)

Good shoot. Keep on keeping on and all the little thing will work out. Love having another place close to the house to shoot. Shot good today with one bad shoot so 19 good shots. Now just need to put 20 of them in a row.


----------



## BlackArcher (May 18, 2013)

"I guess I need to edit my call out pharse"
"The BeatDown shall commence and initiated with brute force and due diligence... If it does not threaten to rain..." Spanka


----------



## hound dog (May 18, 2013)

BlackArcher said:


> "I guess I need to edit my call out pharse"
> "The BeatDown shall commence and initiated with brute force and due diligence... If it does not threaten to rain..." Spanka



LOL


----------



## 12ptsteve (May 20, 2013)

thanks for coming out hound dog.hope to see everyone again june 15th at our next shoot and maybe we will have a shoot with no threat of rain so e can come too


----------



## 12ptsteve (May 20, 2013)

let us know what you thought of the range and we will continue to work on it. i think we had a good mix of targets , some long, some short, water coolers on the range, better walking trails, no rain what else do you guys want us to do and we will try to get it done. we are trying to make this a great place for everybody to shoot.everyone please give us your feedback


----------



## rbray79 (May 20, 2013)

I thought y'all did an awesome job on the tournament! I will definitely try and be at the next one. Thanks for the hard work.


----------



## BowanaLee (May 20, 2013)

BlackArcher said:


> "I guess I need to edit my call out pharse"
> "The BeatDown shall commence and initiated with brute force and due diligence... If it does not threaten to rain..." Spanka


----------



## BowanaLee (May 20, 2013)

Who qualified, scores ?


----------



## oldgeez (May 20, 2013)

steve, check your pm's


----------



## BowanaLee (May 20, 2013)

oldgeez said:


> steve, check your pm's



He logged in today @ 11:49 AM.


----------



## kracker67 (May 20, 2013)

Where's the scores from Saturday


----------



## 12ptsteve (May 20, 2013)

Scores are posted . Sorry for the delay we had a busy day in the archery shop. Thanks again to everyone that came out.


----------

